# Anyone adding secondary combustion tubes?



## 3650 (Feb 11, 2015)

to their old smoke dragon?


----------



## begreen (Feb 11, 2015)

There are a few threads on this topic. Corey has done his stove and has comments in several helpful posts on this topic. Search on secondary in the titles only in this forum. Here's a couple to start you off.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/bullard-secondary-air-retrofit-project-complete.55033/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/secondary-air-modification-complete-heres-hoping-i-smoke-less.104600/


----------



## Babaganoosh (Feb 11, 2015)

Saved


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Feb 12, 2015)

I wouldn't call a kitchen queen an old smoke dragon, but we do plan on installing secondaries in her.


----------



## Smoke Signals (Feb 22, 2015)

I did, check the link in my sig line.


----------



## mopar440_6 (Feb 22, 2015)

If I can ever find another old Baker single or double eagle stove, I may pick one up just to experiment. The Baker stoves already have a steel baffle as part of the stove body so I've thought they would be a great candidate for adding some ceramic fiber boards and secondary tubes.


----------

